# Received CoE- unsure what to do next



## Jiggly (Sep 26, 2015)

I accepted a job offer from NOVA, and they sent me my CoE. I contacted the local Japanese consulate and was told that I must fill out and send a visa application with my CoE. There are many questions on it that need to be answered by the employer-

-Date of arrival in Japan (I haven't been given a start date)

-Port of entry into Japan (NOVA is supposed to tell me this)

- Date of birth, sex, occupation, nationality, and immigration status of guarantor/reference and/or inviter to Japan

I have contacted NOVA regarding this and have not received a response from them. So at this point, I'm not sure what I should do. Any advice would be appreciated.

PS: I am not in Japan yet


----------

